# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Evolution Vs. God

## daniel00

Kush eshte kurioz, ta ndjeke kete dokumentar me intervista ndaj ateisteve , gjate te cilit kalojne nga supremacia ne mpakje .

----------


## Scion



----------

